

Binge Listening Is the New Black - hotgoldminer
https://medium.com/@Stitcher/binge-listening-is-the-new-black-d9fff5cca915

======
dmix
I binge listened to Serial the same way I binge-watched The Wire and Breaking
Bad. But I don't watch TV shows on a consistent basis. I rarely watch shows
even by download. This might not be an important factor, but identifying non-
traditional consumers being attracted to the content, consuming it and moving
on might be a useful cohort or metric.

Second, I'd be cautious to say the format is the reason why it's popular. Such
as saying that the TV-show like structure, and made it easy to consume, are
the reason for binging. It is certainly why it is popular - for a podcast -
but I doubt it's why it's popular in general. Content is king.

Not being a typical TV-show fan I only consume TV/podcasts that I hear (and
turn out to be) exceptionally good from friends and reviews. Although I do
listen to podcasts while I work (on a day to day basis).

Regarding the question of binging, well I think it could easily be 90% about
quality of content. Quality such as Serial and The Wire are rare. So given the
opportunity and access to all the media at once (thx to the internet) nothing
stops us from consuming it all at once.

Anyone who wants to repeat this model, more quality content please. Which
means content creators should focus most on good storytelling.. and less about
the format and delivery. Hollywood should take note of this since they also
seem to be obsessed with format over good storytelling. They seem to think CGI
is an adequate replacement for good characters and drama.

~~~
imalexsmall
yea, good point. With this analysis, it is difficult to conclude that format
is the "reason" the show is popular.

What would be helpful is to break out all of the success levers mentioned on
the article (format, length, etc), and compare Serial to other shows, for each
leaver.

Would love to see that next...

